# Como podria conectar estas 2 potencias...



## phoenix4 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bueno, es la primera vez que creo un tema en el foro, tengo una duda que me esta matando.
Realice un esquema ilustrativo para que lo vean mas facil, explicarlo daria lugar a confusiones. El esquema esta mas que claro respecto a lo que quiero hacer. Mi duda es en las lineas de color rojas, si podria conectar la salida de la potencia chica a la entrada de la grande asi en serie...
Aclaro que la potencia grande NO TIENE entradas de RCA, solo de alta, es una potencia del año 2000 mas o menos que la tuve guardada hasta ahora!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 12, 2012)

La verdad es que tu idea es descabellada, esa forma es solo para tontear a quienes no saben nada de audio car.


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 12, 2012)

Quiero saber que riesgo hay, no me da para invertir en una potencia de las nuevas...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 12, 2012)

Eso que pones NO SE PUEDE HACER, estoy seguro! asi como está vas a quemar la potencia de 120W... si lo conectas al revés vas a quemar la de 40W


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 12, 2012)

Me gustaria saber por qué. Si usase un solo canal se que se puede, porque ya probe...
Ademas se que la salida de un amplificador, por ejemplo un stereo, se conecta a la entrada de la de 120w, ya que solo tiene entrada de alta para eso...
Mi pregunta era sobre hacer esa conexion en serie de 1 salida a 2 entradas.
La verdad mucha experiencia en esto del audio no tengo, solo queria saber si es posible...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 12, 2012)

No es posible hacer esa conexion porque asi no se conecta un sub en puente


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 12, 2012)

Y que otra posibilidad tengo?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 13, 2012)

La otra posibilidad que tienes es conectar un autostereo. 
donde las salidas grandes bayan a la fuente grante
y una de las salidas a la fuente chica.
la fuente grante le conectas 2 parlantes de 200w a cada canal para usarlos como medios y bajos
y a la fuente chica uno de 80w para usarlo como medios y altos
y asi obtienes un sonido aceptable. no muy bueno. pero mejor que el que tu piensas poner.

ademas de que esa no es la manera de conectar un amplificador en puente
ya que si tu lo conectas asi, podrias quemer las salidas de tu funte grande.
saludos


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Va otra duda entonces, cambiando la configuracion podria ponerlo asi? (Donde esta marcado con rojo)
O sea que el amplificador mas grande trabaje con los 2 canales, pero que cada canal haga una cosa distinta.
Quedaria con 6 ohm, un canal amplifica la señal de la potencia chica y el otro canal amplifica la señal directa del stereo.
Cabe aclarar que la potencia chica tiene crossover para ajustar los graves, por eso la quiero usar. Y que el stereo tiene salida SW por los RCA.

La pregunta es ¿Pasa algo si un canal amplifica graves y el otro medios y altos?

Desde ya gracias, dejo otro esquema para que se entienda lo que digo porque es medio confuso quiza...


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 13, 2012)

asi como tu lo pones. lo mas seguro es que se queme el amplificador grande. 
porque
si te fijas el amplificador tiene un voltaje maximo de exitacion.
y agarras tu y le metes 40w rms. 
pues quemas una de las salidas del amplificador grande
mi sujerencia es que revises los datos de tus amplificadores.
entrada a la sensibildad de audio.

mi idea para conectar estos amplificadores a mi carro. suponieno que me aguantan la salida del auto estereo

amplificador chico
conectarlo al rca del auto stereo
y al amplificador chico ponerle unas bocinitas de 6*8 con su respectivo tweeter

amplificador grande.
conectarlo al auto stereo. con las salidas de bocinas
en la salida del amplificador grande
ponerle unas bocinas de 8 o 10" para usarlas como bajos. ( una bocina igual en cada salida )
y colocar una resistencia de algunos cuantos ohms.
digamos 22 ohms a 5w a cada salida en serie con las salidas del amplificador grande
para poner unas bocinas y usarlas como medios ( cada bocina llebari una resistencia )
hay muchas maneras de hacer esto.
solo es cuestin de buscar.
por ejemplo
podrias usar un divisor de frecuencias de 3 vias  ( crossover )


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 13, 2012)

El dibujo que tiene la potencia dice que hay que conectar las salidas del stereo a las entradas de la potencia.

El tema es que la potencia chica solo sirve para graves, tiene dos potencionemetros que dicen Level y LPF.

Yo pense bueno, si se banca las salidas del stereo que son de 22 RMS c/u, por qué no se va a bancar la potencia de 40 RMS  a menos de la mitad de lo que llega a tirar porque sino el subwoofer se hace pelota... Ya lo comprobe haciendolo una vez, pero queria saber si lo puedo dejar asi.

La pregunta es la misma, ¿puede trabajar cada canal de la potencia con 2 señales distintas? (Una para bajos, otra para medios y agudos)

¿El amplificador grande quedaria trabajando a 6ohm? ¿Seria estable?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 14, 2012)

phoenix4 dijo:


> La pregunta es la misma, ¿puede trabajar cada canal de la potencia con 2 señales distintas? (Una para bajos, otra para medios y agudos)
> 
> ¿El amplificador grande quedaria trabajando a 6ohm? ¿Seria estable?




puedes trabajar un amplificador con 2 señales distintas,
pues yo lo he hecho. no tuve problemas en su momento.

el amplificador puede trabajar a 6ohms por canal sin problemas.
siempre y cundo no lo trabajes a menos de 4ohms. por que puede haver recalentamiento y podria quemarse

entones tu amplificador quedaria asi

amplificador chico  =  bajos
amplificador grande  =   medios y altos

aunque ami en lo personal preferiria poner un divisor de frecuencias en el amplificador grande
para sacar los medios y altos a cada canal


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

A ver, yo no entiendo por qué tanto lío.


Tenes 2 potencias

NO se pueden interconectar entre las potencias...de ninguna forma

Si tu equipo tiene 2 salidas de audio, mandale 1 salida a cada potencia y listo..


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 14, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> NO se pueden interconectar entre las potencias...de ninguna forma
> 
> Si tu equipo tiene 2 salidas de audio, mandale 1 salida a cada potencia y listo..



No entiendo por qué no se pueden interconectar ambas potencias basandome en este razonamiento. Si las salidas del stereo se pueden conectar a las entradas de la potencia grande, por que la salida de la potencia chica no se podria conectar a una de las entradas de la potencia grande?
Que alguien me de una razon para poder entenderlo... Porque por lo que yo entiendo son 2 señales amplificadas, vendria a ser lo mismo...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

Porque una salida de audio tiene baja potencia, alta impedancia....y la salida de una potencia tiene alta potencia y baja impedancia

Es decir son dos cosas completamente opuestas...

Entendido?

Vos le ponés nafta al auto para que ande...pero si empujas el auto no generas nafta.

Si le ponés nafta el auto anda y produce gases...con esos gases no podés alimentar otro auto...verdad??


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yo me estoy refiriendo a las salidas del stereo, o sea las que van directamente a los parlantes. Esas que son 50w x 4. No me refiero a los RCA...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

No importa cual salida sea....si es una salida para parlante le tenés que colocar un parlante.

A ver...una salida de audio tiene alta impedancia (entre 10000 y 33000 ohms) y baja potencia (en realidad son milivolts)...sirve para alimentar amplificadores de audio.

Una salida de potencia (o  a parlante) tiene muy baja impedancia (entre 2 y 16 ohms) y alta potencia (entre 1 y 2500watts)

Me explico?


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 14, 2012)

El amplificador grande solo tiene entrada de alta, no de baja. No tiene para conectar RCA.
Entonces, que le mando en la entrada?
Pongo unas imagenes... Aclaro que la primer foto es igual al mio, la segunda no es igual porque el de la foto solo tira 60rms por canal...


----------



## jmgm (Jul 14, 2012)

esta es la forma de como tienes que conectarlas,asi ninguna corre peligro. en la forma que tu quieres vas a quemar alguna,Ya te han dicho que no se puede,tu mismo,dices que lo probastes y que iba bien?pues espera asi una hora y veras(si es que aguanta).suerte!


----------



## German Volpe (Jul 14, 2012)

Si no me equivoco ese ampli tiene entrada de baja impedancia solamente, por lo que dice el usuario estaria bien en ese caso conectar la salida del estereo de baja impedancia al amplificador. Pero no la de la potencia chica a la entrada de esta, porque ya seria demasiado voltaje.
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

Ah...bueno así pues sí, porque el amplificador toma la señal desde la salida de un parlante, y la debe (obviamente) convertir con transformador de impedancias dentro de sí mismo..

Si tiene ese tipo de bornera y dice eso entonces sí podes conectarle la salida de parlante a la entrada de la potencia...pero te aviso...el sonido resultante es de bastante peor calidad que si tuviera entrada RCA.

Y, para agregar, no se suman las potencias ni se multiplican ni nada....la potencia de salida final es la que dice el aparato en la carcaza.

Saludos.


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ahora me entendieron jajaja.
Ahora la pregunta es si en vez de la salida de parlantes puedo conectar la salida de la potencia chica...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

Siempre y cuando no supere ciertos valores...por ejemplo diria yo que no supere los valores de potencia de la salida del equipo


----------



## phoenix4 (Jul 14, 2012)

Eso lo mido con un tester no? El voltaje...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 16, 2012)

Y si no tiene especificaciones el aparato si...medile la tensión de salida y trata de encontrar que impedancia de salida tiene que debe rondar entre 4 y 16 ohms


----------

